# Smok tfv8



## razzmatazz (11/4/17)

Hey guys New too vaping and wondering where the best place is to buy coils from and the cheapest price, maybe in a pack?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (11/4/17)

Search the vendors mate. They're all listed on the first page. Just scroll down. Go to their websites and search.

Found this on a simple google search https://www.google.co.za/?gws_rd=ssl#q=smok+tfv8+coils+south+africa


----------



## razzmatazz (11/4/17)

Cool thanks will do tried Vape king but no stock. Will check out the vendors page thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seemo.wm (24/6/17)

U just haveto shop around.. Vape cartel generally have thebest prices.. I get all my supplies from there.. But besure tocheck specials fromeverywhereelse


----------



## zadiac (24/6/17)

razzmatazz said:


> Hey guys New too vaping and wondering where the best place is to buy coils from and the cheapest price, maybe in a pack?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collecti...oduces-the-vapour/products/smok-tfv8-full-kit


----------

